# How many posters do you have in your room?



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I have at least 6 in my room. You can post photos of your walls if you want.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

None.
I love posters a lot but i feel insecure when people see them. Also my mood changes quite frequently and if I put a poster on my wall today, next week I'm gonna wonder what the hell I was thinking and curse myself for paying for such junk.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Just me, no other SAS posters in my apartment lately.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

None. I agree with the above (I think they're tacky).


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Three. Premier League fixtures and Euro 2016 and Wimbledon wallcharts that I haven't taken down because I think they look nice. I used to have a world flags poster but it's not there now and I don't know where it went.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nudez


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I have 18 identical copies of this one:


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a few but they're all in my bedroom, my mancave lol. There are two parts to my little apartment, the front, and the mancave. I have some framed picture of my kids in my living room and kitchen and dining room and some of them are pretty awesome, a few I took myself and had blown up and framed. I have a lot of pics of us at soccer games, at baseball games, meeting the players, getting stuff autographed. In my bedroom (the mancave) I have some posters of the Astros, Aeros, some gaming posters and some banners and flags and towels. I have a rally towel from the 2011 World Series game I went to with my dad between the Rangers and Yankees, and one from when I took my kids to AT&T Stadium to see the Dallas Cowboys play the Ravens. We had eleventh row seats at the 20 yard line....pretty awesome seats. I have a framed picture of us at that game up in the living room. I have a huge bulletin board in my room that is full of ticket stubs from events like that, tons of pictures, field passes, pics of us with players, all of my kids with Carlos Correa. one of my son getting a bat signed by Evan Gattis.

This is kind of strange I guess but I'm in no way a photographer....at all....but me and my kids got bumped up to some pretty cool seats at a baseball game recently...front row....and I took a pic of all three of them standing against the railing at the ballpark, with homerun alley in the background, and I blew it up, I just haven't gotten it framed yet.

Nothing wrong with having posters as long as you....keep it somewhat classy, and keep the questionable ones somewhat out of sight.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have two posters of the university I was aiming to study at to courage me to study for it. Since my exams are over and I've already entered a university, I can take them down now. There's a little poster of a tree, too.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have one framed print in my bedroom... 5 of them in my living room. They are either a van gogh print or an antique ad print. And one movie poster lol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

when I was 6

using blu-tak :serious:

whole world map

over years they'd peel off. the paint would come off

some helicopter or plane flying round overhead fastened on string to ceiling with blu-tak in bedroom

toy room of our pub in deepest danky length walk down corridor where no other person had been. Hornby train set made OK by me after seeing the pro ones set up for display.. model village 

scalextrix track


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A couple tied up in the closet. 

I used to have some cool posters. I am not sure what happened to them


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Seven including the ones I still need to put back up


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Not anymore. Haven't for like...2 years or so. I used to have a bunch of animal posters, and then as i got older some celebrity ones. I don't have any posters of my favourite artists or anything atm, but i would hang it up if i did. Hoping to get my hands on some eventually. My beige wallpapers are like...25 years old and an ugly mess. They should be covered.


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

movie posters: The Warriors , Pulp Fiction, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and Evil Dead (80's original)

music posters: Slayer Haunting The Chapel, Slayer band photo (vampire pose), Sepultura, Venom welcome to hell, Venom possessed, Napalm Death utopia banished, Possessed seven churches, Metallica master of puppets, and Metallica original kill em' all tour poster...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

None and I've never had any in any place that I lived.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

guedz said:


> movie posters: Pulp Fiction.


That's a great poster but I wouldn't want it on my wall, I don't have any posters actually but these are some posters I thought about getting: a poster of Inception, The Beatles Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, Midnight in Paris.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have two. One is on the closet door and the other is on the outside of the bedroom door. They're both Bruce Lee posters.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just me, no other SAS posters in my apartment lately.







I have Dali and Frida Kahlo prints.

This









and this









Currently looking for decent print of this:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've never put up any posters. 

we got some poster of some basketball player when we ordered pizza once as a kid (lol), but i never hung it up. i don't even think i knew who he was, lol. it was just amusing to look at because it was a life size poster and i was a kid.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i have a few very small prints of Degas, Gogh and Monet paintings and i have one small picture of Brian Molko stuck to my bed since i was in elementary school. i don't like posters or clutter, my room is small enough already.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I love posters! I hate bare white walls so I try to put up as many as I can, and my room is pretty big. Still I've only got nine I think, because I've also got one painting, two calendars and a huge Japanese flag, plus lots of shelving and some cabinets.

My posters:
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy XIII (technically a wall scroll but yeah)
Warcraft III
Star Wars: The Force Awakens Rey
Star Wars: The Force Awakens New Order
Star Wars "Dark Side"
2x Byōsoku Go Senchimētoru, my favorite anime movie
A character poster for Nanasaki Ai, mai waifu

I have like 10 more posters that I don't have room for now. Ah well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a canvas print of Marilyn Monroe. It's pretty but it also creeps me out when it gets dark so I might put something else there.

I used to have Lord of the Rings posters everywhere in my room.








(Taken in 2012) There was another Orlando Bloom poster inside that wardrobe.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I have 8 things on my wall. None of them are posters.

I have two very large scale drawings I did in school. One drawing I did of Kagome when I was 15, lol. A HUGE anime character collage I made when I was senior in high school just for fun. One large print of a drawing that my one high school art teacher made before he got fired, RIP. He was the man. One large still life drawing I did in school. One note on my wall from my high school principal thanking and congratulating me for when I sold my first pencil portrait (to him) for $100.

And finally, one thing I NEED to put up on my wall: I was a runner-up for an art competition for Jagex, lol. Think RuneScape. I don't know how many people actually enter these competitions but I got a signed poster from a bunch of the Jagex art team all the way from the UK to here in America. One of my proudest moments. 

I only put things on my wall of my own accomplishments or of things I am really inspired by.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

My room is filled with acoustic panels, those are my posters lol


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Two. Both are maps. One is a map of the world and the other is the map of Westeros.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I forgot about my tiny little Will Wright and the Tapeworms thingie. Anyone hear of them? Not sure if they're local or not so maybe not. Anyway there, I have one legit poster, lol.

EDIT: Wow I'm dumb. It's "Will Wood and the Tapeworms". Will Wright is an artist we just talked about in class. LOL


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't have any poster on my wall/s now, I'm too old for that.

I did used to have a very large poster of ET on the outside of my bedroom door (door was always open) when I was a kid. But it would always scare me when trying to get to sleep, because the light from the landing would shine on his huge staring eyes causing me to freak and have to take a peek above the duvet every so often, till I eventually went to sleep.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Too old? 😐. I have two. I just put one up the other day. it's hilarious. When I am able to take a pic of it I will.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've had Tom Waits on my wall for like 7 years lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I have one framed print in my bedroom... 5 of them in my living room. They are either a van gogh print or an antique ad print. And one movie poster lol.


I have one framed print from a friend called Arctic Impala. An inside joke she made as a sketch and gave to me for Christmas last year. I have a watercolor by Andy Lee (DC's The Creeper), and two canvas and one small print from Agnes Cecile.



Darktower776 said:


> I have two. One is on the closet door and the other is on the outside of the bedroom door. They're both Bruce Lee posters.


 ****, I forgot two on my door and closet door. I put 4, but it should be 7. Whoops.

Three posters are art prints from known artists.

Loneliness by UNANA









Agnes Cecile's Smoke (Closet door)









Agnes Cecile's Restraint (I)








Possibly my favorite piece from her. Something about it.

I've had this one since high school or college? I like it so much.









This one was also high school or college. Pink Floyd's "Back Catalogue" which was a UK/Europe only picture for a long time. Tube stations would have this poster monster-sized on the walls.









Old blacklight poster of Sublimes. It's fuzzy.









---------------------------

Not posters.

2 Agnes Cecile in canvas format: Lines Hold the Memories & then In Trouble, She Will.


















Someone I care about did a very thoughtful thing and bought me these Tremore small print. I framed it and put it over my bed on a part of the wall that's damaged so as to be fitting for the photo.









Agnes Cecile might be my favorite contemporary (living) artist. Her art really tugs on my feels. I'm already a sucker for watercolors and she just wows me.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 2 in my exercise room 
One is a ship heading for a waterfall, the other is Game of Thrones "All Men Must Die"


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

1 wall print, about 5 posters.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

guedz said:


> movie posters: *The Warriors* , Pulp Fiction, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and Evil Dead (80's original)
> 
> music posters: Slayer Haunting The Chapel, Slayer band photo (vampire pose), Sepultura, Venom welcome to hell, Venom possessed, Napalm Death utopia banished, Possessed seven churches, Metallica master of puppets, and Metallica original kill em' all tour poster...


Best effing movie ever!


----------

